# Zwisy serwera X'ów, a nawet całego systemu przy kompilacji.

## kacper

Witam,

mam problem, który występuje już jakiś czas, ale teraz dopiero zaczął mnie na prawde denerować.

Podczas kompilacji dużych aplikacji tj. gcc, kde i dzisaj lyx system (nie zawsze) ale często się zawiesza, jeśli kompiluje coś w terminalu to zawiesza się zazwyczaj cały system, natomiast, gdy w konsoli 'wywala' się system plików. Nie używam sterowników nvidi, ale używam frambuffera jeśli to ma coś do rzeczy. 

Troche informacji o moim komputerze i systemie : 

Procesor (wycinek z cpuinfo) : 

cpu family : 6

model : 8

model name : AMD Duron(tm) processor

cpu MHz	: 1797.167

Flagi kompilatora : 

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Wydaje mi się, że dobre, jeśli oczywiście dobrze zrozumiałem tekst z gentoo.pl na temat flag w Duronach.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" - od zawsze.

Gdy nastepnym razem nastąpi 'zwis', wczesniej uruchomie sshd i się będę próbował zalogować. 

Mam nadzieję, że jasno opisałem problem, najwyżej mogę podać jeszcze inne informacje.

PS. mam także problem z lm-sensors, żeby nie zaczynać kolejnego wątku napisze o co chodzi. 

emerge lm-sensors zwraca : 

make: *** [kernel/busses/i2c-nforce2.o] Błąd 1

make: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

make: *** [kernel/busses/i2c-ali1535.o] Błąd 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 84, Exitcode 2

!!! lm_sensors requires the source of a compatible kernel version in /usr/src/linux or specified in $LINUX and >=i2c-2.8.1 support built as modules.

Próbowałem nawet exportować zmienna $LINUX, to samo ...

Słyszałem, że lm-sensors to bardzo dobra rzecz, nawet muchar zachwalał ją tu na forum - na prawde chciałbym się przekonać ;-)

----------

## zytek

lm_sensors jest fajne, ale imho głupio się to konfiguruje, czasami piękny automat załaduje nam takie moduły, że po wpisaniu sensors mam całą gamę temperatur z kosmosu;)

ale ogólnie jest OK jak już się dojdzie, który moduł jest odpowiedni dla nas. 

ja póki co używam, bo wystarcza mi, takie coś:

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
```

Podaje mi to temperaturkę CPU z BIOSu. W połączeniu z `watch` mam mały monitorek:) Żeby działało toto potrzebujemy moduł "thermal" z ACPI, no albo wkompilować w kernel.

Ale co do głównego problemu - mhm, jeśli masz Windowsa to odpal pod nim taki bajer jak Prime95 - na całą noc. To świetny test na stabilność systemu - procesor/pamięć. Sprawdza czy nie ma błędów (jeśli nawala pamięć) no i ładnie testuje stabilność (max obciążenie procka). Jeśli pochodzi 5-10 h bez zarzutu to możesz wykluczyć winę sprzętu IMHO. Bo jak dla mnie takie zwisy to duże prawdopodobieństwo wad sprzętu.

Jeśli nie masz Windowsa to może memtest86, albo cpuburn (ale to nie sprawdza na błędy, po prostu obciąża procka - choć jak podczas tego się zawiesi/zresetuje no to masz wadliwy sprzęcior).

Ew. zmień jajo, przekompiluj xfree.. nie wiem.

----------

## kacper

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lm_sensors jest fajne, ale imho głupio się to konfiguruje, 
> 
> 

 

Mogłbyś napisać krok-po-kroku, nie chodzi mi o jakąś tam dokładną konfiguracje, tylko w jakiej kolejności i co zainstalować.

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeśli nie masz Windowsa to może memtest86, albo cpuburn (ale to nie sprawdza na błędy, po prostu obciąża procka - choć jak podczas tego się zawiesi/zresetuje no to masz wadliwy sprzęcior).
> 
> 

 

Raczej nie, sprzęt nowy, no ale może dostałem wadliwy, sprawdzę jak zainstaluje Windows.

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ew. zmień jajo, przekompiluj xfree.. nie wiem.
> 
> 

 

Po co zmieniać jajo? I jeśli już to na jakie, czyżby gentoowskie 2.4.22 było złe? (jak sterowniki od sieciówki nforce będą działać na 2.6.x to przejde na 2.6.x ;->)

Po co przekompilować xfree? 

Troche konkretów ;->

----------

## zytek

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Mogłbyś napisać krok-po-kroku, nie chodzi mi o jakąś tam dokładną konfiguracje, tylko w jakiej kolejności i co zainstalować.

 instalujesz, a potem sensors-detect.. i patrzysz co z tego wyjdzie  :Wink: 

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Raczej nie, sprzęt nowy, no ale może dostałem wadliwy, sprawdzę jak zainstaluje Windows.

 

Sprawdź, albo już teraz memtestem, jest w portage chyba.

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Po co zmieniać jajo? I jeśli już to na jakie, czyżby gentoowskie 2.4.22 było złe? (jak sterowniki od sieciówki nforce będą działać na 2.6.x to przejde na 2.6.x ;->)
> 
> Po co przekompilować xfree? 
> 
> Troche konkretów ;->

 

Masz jajo z gentoo? No to widzisz, gdzieniegdzie piszą (np. w install-howto na gentoo.pl o ile pamiętam), że te jajka są mocno popatchowane i na niektórych konfiguracjach mogą się zachowywać dziwnie.

Jeśli o 2.6 chodzi - są w jajku sterowniki i do dźwięku na nforce (intel) i sieciówki (moduł forcedeth, "Reverse-engeneered ..") tak więc czym prędzej instaluj 2.6 (gentoo-dev-sources są ok, przynajmniej u mnie) i sprawdź czy jest lepiej.

----------

## kacper

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> instalujesz, a potem sensors-detect.. i patrzysz co z tego wyjdzie ;-)
> 
> 

 

A mi się nawet nie chce skompilować :(

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sprawdź, albo już teraz memtestem, jest w portage chyba.
> 
> 

 

Pamięc mam na 100% sprawną.

----------

## zytek

Sprawną.. no możliwe, ale może np. masz kingstony, które chodzą na 2.6V i soletka, który w biosie standardowo ma ustawione 2.5V na pamięci?

Ogólnie - najlepiej sprawdzić. Prime95 będzie ekstra.

----------

## kacper

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ogólnie - najlepiej sprawdzić. Prime95 będzie ekstra.
> 
> 

 

Ok, będę patrzał. A teraz chciałbym zainstalować lm-sensors ;-)

Jakiej wersji lm_sensors używasz?  Ja sobie zainstalowałem 2.6.2 i po odpaleniu sensors-detect jest  segmentation fault.

Oto co mi tam pokazuje : 

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): 

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-nforce2' for device 00:01.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP)

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-nforce2' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): 

Module loaded succesfully.

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO): 

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): 

 Module loaded succesfully.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5100 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

zsh: segmentation fault  sensors-detect

Mam płyte Abita na chipsecie nfroce.

----------

## meteo

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Load `i2c-nforce2' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): 
> 
> Module loaded succesfully.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

na pewno nie wkompilowałeś w jądro?

 *kacper wrote:*   

> We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway
> 
>  through; we can't really help that.
> 
> 

 

no cóż...   :Mad: 

----------

